# Axolotl metamorphosis



## stoofpipe (Jun 12, 2011)

First off i do not plan on doing this, I am just asking out of curiosity. Do people purposely expose axolotls to iodine and keep the resulting salamander as a pet? Or are there problems with doing this. Would the iodine harm them or would they not know how to cope without gills? I thought that, if it were safe, metamorphosised axolotls would be popular pets.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

This may help.
Axolotls - Metamorphosed & Tiger Salamanders


----------



## igmillichip (Feb 7, 2010)

gazz said:


> This may help.
> Axolotls - Metamorphosed & Tiger Salamanders



I must say that this quote did make bring a smile to my face though..._
"..Some sources mention iodine can be used to induce metamorphosis, *but since I'm a PhD Chemist* I can tell you that iodine is so poisonous that most people end up killing their axolotls because it's very difficult to change the ppm (parts per million) of iodine in the water by only a point or two unless you really know what you're doing."_

Tut. Tut. That person needs a rap on their knuckles.

Other than that......I can't see the point in forcing metamorphosis in axolotls. Apart from the problem in getting the dosing regimen correct with iodine etc, the full adult does not live too long, and I recon that the axolotl is probably (I say probably because you don't learn those type of stats on a chemistry PhD .......leave that sort of stuff to people doing a PhD in Commerce) a much more popular 'pet' than any other form of salamander anyway.

Maybe, on the otherhand, the type of popularity that the axolotl has as a pet already may not always be the type of popularity that is good for the animals health.

ian


----------



## stevemet (Dec 29, 2011)

*axolotl metamorphosis*

Almost 40 years ago I tried metamorphosing (is there such a word) an axolotl using thyroxin. Tiny ammounts, about 5 milligrams, were added to the water in the aquarium. The experiment took about six or eight months and the gills and tail fin were absorbed but the legs did not seem to move furthur under the body very much. The metamorphosed salamander became more or less land living but only lived a few months after this. It was practically adult which looking back was I think a big mistake and albino.
I also tried with a few very young tadpoles allowing the water to evapourate but could not keep it clean so resorted to just putting less in every change but some died and the experiment stopped.
Funny but in those days axolotls bred in tap water.


----------



## salamanderandy (Jun 25, 2011)

I had this happen twice naturally over the years. Once was when a guy i sold some to put them with a young caimen!!! ....which attacked it (obviousley) but only took the end of the tail off. Within a couple of weeks it morphed and lived as a land animal. The next time it just happened on it's own for no reason. That one lived quite a while too...about 4 years if i remember right. They are interesting when morphed but not interesting enough to be bothered about aquiring another...they just look like any other large Ambtstoma salamander


----------



## DreamFish (Jan 18, 2012)

igmillichip said:


> I must say that this quote did make bring a smile to my face though..._
> "..Some sources mention iodine can be used to induce metamorphosis, *but since I'm a PhD Chemist* I can tell you that iodine is so poisonous that most people end up killing their axolotls because it's very difficult to change the ppm (parts per million) of iodine in the water by only a point or two unless you really know what you're doing."_
> 
> Tut. Tut. That person needs a rap on their knuckles.


Is that sarcasm by any chance? 

Either way, it's pretty rare if it happens. Unless you are a scientist messing with chemicals such as Iodine etc, then the only way your Axolotl could morph is if it was kept in bad conditions, and chooses land as it is more preferable. However, the Axolotl would probably end up dying instead.


----------

